

Reverse engineering a Wii game script interpreter, part 1 - kalenz
http://blog.delroth.net/2011/06/reverse-engineering-a-wii-game-script-interpreter-part-1/

======
kylemaxwell
I always love seeing how the skillset used to find vulnerabilities in software
and analyze malware applies directly and equally to just figuring out how
something works so you can do it yourself.

------
gaspard
Very impressive skills at work...

